# Plans to breed a bitch whose littermate/s have serious issues?



## Stonemoore (Oct 16, 2014)

I am not a breeder. I am trying to understand something. Do most show line breeders campaign bitches pretty much with the intention to breed once they are titled? And, would many breeders actually go ahead and do this if fully aware of major issues in the bitch's littermate? 

I am very concerned as my boy has major issues - loose ligaments, badly downed pasterns, terribly cow hocked, 4 white feet, a retained testicle, weak nerve, shows aggression with visitors. The breeder is and has been fully aware of his issues, yet his sister has been put in a show home. Am I wrong in thinking a littermate of a dog with as many issues as mine should not be bred, or is there a good chance puppies would come out fine? Or do lots of people go to the trouble of titling animals and not breed them?


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

"Should" be vs. "will" be is up to whoever is handling the dog, and what they deem important. In many cases, the result is to the detriment of the dog, the breed, and everyone who interacts with the resulting litter.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It depends a lot on if your puppy is a fluke or the norm of the litter.


----------

